# DaVinci Bridge design



## Helvetica (18 Dec 2018)

I have a 6.3m span I want to bridge, it’s a useful shortcut for me but mostly this is a fun project to make something interesting in our garden. 

I used sketchup to draw a layout, but the position of the pieces is infinitely adjustable so I thought a quick & dirty ply model would help me gauge the correct distances, and so the angles etc. Here is my model:

















The scale is around 1:8 so this layout leaves my span around 500mm short. It gets me to the ballpark though, so I can use sketchup to add rebates to hold everything in place, and see how that affects the span. Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG. (18 Dec 2018)

You'll have fun erecting that. I can foresee you needing a scaffold in the water.


----------



## Tasky (18 Dec 2018)

Is this going to be a decorative feature arch, or an actual load-bearing structure?


----------



## Helvetica (18 Dec 2018)

Load bearing. I want the family to be able to walk on it. You have doubts? I should explain this is just the skeleton, it will have sides, a floor and hand rails


----------



## dzj (18 Dec 2018)

A 6.3m span is not that small. Perhaps an arched or truss design might be a safer bet.
There is probably someone selling such plans on the internet.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (18 Dec 2018)

You have fun attaching handrails and all! How will you ensure the different beams can cope with all the different forces acting on them?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKdQV2q ... r_embedded


----------



## pulleyt (19 Dec 2018)

My understanding is that you can just add another section if you need to increase the span. Sounds like a fun project


----------



## MusicMan (19 Dec 2018)

If you look at 
https://www.core77.com/posts/65043/Leon ... ing-Bridge

you'll see that the span is greater than the basic supporting framework that you have shown. The structure is used to support a walkway which has a wider span than the framework. This shows how to do the handrails, too. Essentially, the framework is supported at a lower level than the walkway.

Fascinating project, keep us informed!


----------



## BigMonka (19 Dec 2018)

What an exciting project, any chance of a photo of where you’re planning on putting this?


----------



## John15 (19 Dec 2018)

The deck appears to have a dangerously steep gradient, or am I misunderstanding your model.

John


----------



## MusicMan (19 Dec 2018)

The walkway is supported by the frame, and has a much shallower gradient. See the link I sent, above.


----------



## Tasky (19 Dec 2018)

Helvetica":11tfpg60 said:


> Load bearing. I want the family to be able to walk on it. You have doubts?


I did, until I followed Music's link and saw a lot more sense in images like this: 






Something like that could be rather nice, especially if your 'garden' is big enough to warrant a 6-metre bridge as merely something fun and interesting!! 
I'm not a fan of bridge posts that just stop, like that. It looks like there should be another piece sloping down to the ground, or something to blend it in instead of looking like it was just plonked down.


----------



## Helvetica (19 Dec 2018)

The German build that supports a car (with the mayor in it!) is incredible- even more so because it has no fixings whatsoever. 

I found this image of a Japanese bridge which I am in love with. DaVinci base, curved side-profile to support walkway, steps near the ground, and a decorative handrail, easy! 

Not.

It’s very steep but I like the sense of fun and style. A scaled-down version of this would be ideal!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John15 (20 Dec 2018)

MusicMan":1iqxmpgo said:


> The walkway is supported by the frame, and has a much shallower gradient. See the link I sent, above.



Thanks MusicMan - makes sense now!

John


----------

